# How do you Bagel?



## 4meandthem (Aug 12, 2012)

I just made one of my favorite things. An Everything bagel with plain cream cheese,hot smoked salmon (not lox),sliced shallot and capers.

How do like yours?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2012)

Breakfast today was a homemade (yesterday) onion bagel with cream cheese and lox.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

I am fond of the blueberry bagels sold in "deli" section of our local grocery. I am fairly certain that they are not made on premises...likely frozen. But they are good with a generous slather of cream cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hot, fresh bagels, I prefer onion or garlic or everything bagels.  I'm not partial to fruit bagels.  Grainy or spicy mustard with sliced tomatoes and cheese.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 12, 2012)

Pumpernickel or poppy seed bagel with real cream cheese (Not gummy Kraft ),  a little finely chopped onion, mix it in the cream cheese,  top with hot smoked crumbled up smoked salmon.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm BOR-ING. I do toasted sesame seed bagel with butter.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 12, 2012)

*CC & Jelly (Jalepeno)*


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

Now that looks mighty good!
I haven't had any jalapeño jelly in a while.  
I reckon I need to see about making some.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

I could see putting cream cheese on one of those onion bagels and topping the cream cheese with a garden-fresh tomato and some chopped fresh jalapeno pepper from the garden...hmmm...maybe I better make bagels again soon!


----------



## merstar (Aug 12, 2012)

Toasted sesame bagel with cream cheese, sliced tomatoes, and sweet onion OR pumpernickel bagel with homemade cream cheese/smoked salmon spread and chopped sweet onion.


----------



## chopper (Aug 12, 2012)

If it's lunch, I like turkey, provolone, lettuce, and tomato on a whole wheat bagel. If it's breakfast I like the sweeter bagels (like blueberry) with cream cheese. Sometimes I eat a cinnamon bagel with dark chocolate cream cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority as far as bagels are concerned.  They are for breakfast only and only with cream cheese and lox.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm in the minority as far as bagels are concerned.  They are for breakfast only and only with cream cheese and lox.



Small minority...I only eat them for breakfast, too.  But, I like them mustard, veg and cheese.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 12, 2012)

Everything bagel with a good thick layer of cream cheese is my favorite.  If I'm in a sweet sort of mood a cinnamon bagel with honey nut cream cheese.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2012)

I used to be able to get jalapeno bagels at the deli with cream cheese. They stopped carrying them . Now I like salt, garlic onion or everything bagels with cream cheese.


----------



## letscook (Aug 13, 2012)

Not toasted and just with cream cheese on them.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm in the minority as far as bagels are concerned.  They are for breakfast only and only with cream cheese and lox.




What kind of lox?

I usually only eat bagels at breakfast.

I order mine (because my bagel guy makes bagel crack) with butter and cream cheese usually, sometimes I add some cold smoked salmon (love sockeye and his "royal scottish").


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> What kind of lox?
> 
> I usually only eat bagels at breakfast.
> 
> I order mine (because my bagel guy makes bagel crack) with butter and cream cheese usually, sometimes I add some cold smoked salmon (love sockeye and his "royal scottish").



I buy cold smoked nova salmon.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2012)

I love bagel with lox. I used to order right from the factory in Washington. Cannot remember the name, it was divine. But very expensive. I would still be ordering, but the minimum order was like 20 pounds or something. I used to get a group of people and do it. But then, years, ago, Sam's started carrying lox, mediocre and inferior, but almost third of the price. Nobody wants to spend money. Cheap. 
Also I like to make my own salmon cream cheese, bothhot or cold smoked, or strawberry, mmmmmm, my son likes chives, so I make that too. Russian store here sell chocolate, chocolate chip cream cheese that is awesome.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't eat bagels very often, but when I do it's always for breakfast. There's a place not far from us that makes a nice toasted bagel with lox and cream cheese. They put a few shavings of red onion and capers on theirs, which is kind of a nice touch.

I also like jalapeno & cheddar bagels with jalapeno cream cheese.

I don't much care for sweet bagels (or sweet breakfast of any kind, for that matter).


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I just made one of my favorite things. An Everything bagel ...


 
When you say: "made ... bagels..." do you mean you actually made the bagels?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 13, 2012)

For breakfast I like chopped herring on fresh bagels, for lunch chopped liver, for dinner antacid tablets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> For breakfast I like chopped herring on fresh bagels, for lunch chopped liver, for dinner antacid tablets.



antacid tablets on a bagel?  Interesting...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> antacid tablets on a bagel?  Interesting...


Saves time


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Saves time



LOL!  Gets you ready for morning rounds of Bagel Breakfast.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Saves time


 Mint or fruit flavored antacid? I like mint. LOL

I like my bagels untoasted with just cream cheese. *UNLESS* they are frozen Lender's onion bagels. Those I like toasted and buttered first than a schmear of cream cheese.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I love bagel with lox. I used to order right from the factory in Washington. Cannot remember the name, it was divine. But very expensive. I would still be ordering, but the minimum order was like 20 pounds or something. I used to get a group of people and do it. But then, years, ago, Sam's started carrying lox, mediocre and inferior, but almost third of the price. Nobody wants to spend money. Cheap.
> Also I like to make my own salmon cream cheese, bothhot or cold smoked, or strawberry, mmmmmm, my son likes chives, so I make that too. Russian store here sell chocolate, chocolate chip cream cheese that is awesome.


Charlie, do you have a reasonably priced source of good fresh or frozen salmon? You could make graved laks. It's a lot like smoked salmon.

We discussed it here a while ago: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...o-see-on-your-plate-76644-64.html#post1095373

There's links to recipes to make it. I am finally doing my experiment: I took some frozen salmon and frozen dill out of the freezer. I am going to see how well it works to start it frozen. It's sitting in my fridge now.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't really like grave dlox. I am more into smoked stuff. When I am in NY I go to russian fish processing plant where they make really good , real smoked lox. 

But thank you.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2012)

multi-seeded bagels, butter,place a slice of cheddar, then top with either bacon and brown sugar and broil til cheese melts or  just green apple and cheese add cinnamon and sugar. Nice for breakfast. 
kades


----------



## Cerise (Aug 13, 2012)

My two favorite bagels are onion & cheddar (from the bakery). There was a bagel factory somewhere around town, that made every flavor.  Another shop sells different homemade cream cheese combos i.e. cream cheese w/ lox, etc.

Anything goes in a bagel, for me, i.e.

Tuna/artichoke melt w/ provolone open faced.  Slice the bagel in half, pull out some of the bread (toast if desired).  Fill/stuff w/ tuna, chicken, turkey or crab salad.  Sprinkled w/ shredded cheese, put under the broiler till cheese is melted.


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to eat bagels only at breakfast until I realized that while hiking or bike riding my Sammies would squish. My solution was to use a nice whole wheat bagel instead of sliced bread. It worked like a charm and the lunch bagel was born.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 13, 2012)

Everything bagel with LOTS of cream cheese!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I like a bagel with my cream cheese, too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 13, 2012)

Cream cheese or neufchatel with chopped cucumber.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 13, 2012)

Bagel toasted, lox, cream cheese, sliced onion. Yawn. Probably lots of people like them that way. But good!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2012)

living in the world capitol of bagels, i divide my choices into three categories: breakfast bagels, sandwich bagels, and dessert/snack bagels.

my favourite breakfast bagels are: plain bagel with a schmear (aka a swipe of cream cheese), onions, and lox,

or, salt bagel, schmear, scallion, and cucumber, 

or, warm  everything bagel, lots of cold sweet butter,

or, onion bagel, schmear, fresh spinach, julienned bell peppers, and  pickled hot peppers.

bagel sandwiches include: plain bagel, taylor ham, fried eggs, and american cheese,

or, plain, sesame, or poppy bagel with tuna salad and red onion, or whitefish salad and red onion, or smoked trout or smoked mackerel salad and green onion,

or, plain or sesame bagel, french dipped (beef, onions, swiss, beef broth)

or, a garlic bagel, roast beef, yellow onion, and melted american cheese.

finally, i like bagels for dessert sometimes, using a melted cheese (brie, cheddar, gruyere, swiss, etc.), and a fruit jam or preserve: raspberry, peach, blueberry, blackberry, etc..

i think i need to try a maple syrup/melted cheese dessert bagel soon.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> living in the world capitol of bagels, i divide my choices into three categories: breakfast bagels, sandwich bagels, and dessert/snack bagels.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i need to try a maple syrup/melted cheese dessert bagel soon.


That sounds delish! Maybe with some bacon crumbles....I used to LOVE Schwartz brot with quark topped with sour cherry jam when I lived in Germany. The sweetness of the bread, the tartness of the quark and jam....I'd probably want to use a pumpernickel bagel as the delivery device re: maple syrup and melted cream cheese....


----------



## Cerise (Aug 14, 2012)

Another favorite is chopped liver & red onion rings.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> living in the world capitol of bagels, i divide my choices into three categories: breakfast bagels, sandwich bagels, and dessert/snack bagels.
> 
> my favourite breakfast bagels are: plain bagel with a schmear (aka a swipe of cream cheese), onions, and lox,
> 
> ...


 
Those all sound good along with the chopped liver one.


----------

